

Programming noob - willl

i know nothing about programming but im interested in learning it. Can someone give me some tips of where to start
======
emilam
I thought this previous post covered it pretty well.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162371>

They recommend why's guide to ruby which is a fun book to read through even if
you do understand basic concepts. <http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

------
arebop
<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
willl
thank you

